# truck/paint detailer needed



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

who was the guy on here that could do wonders on with auto paint needing attention...? Thx.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Babbster


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

4076251480 looks like he does good work


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for pointing him in the right direction. 

Feel free to call me or PM me and we can work on getting your truck scheduled.


----------

